# HELP! Duckling having seizures!



## Wolfhen (May 15, 2017)

My duckling around 4 weeks old has started having seizure like symptoms, I was in the room where their brooder was when I heard someone fall, I looked into the brooder to see one of the ducklings laying on her side with her head tucked in, she started flapping her wings and rolling onto her other side, I got her to sit up but her eyes were watery and she was shaking her head. When I went in a few minutes later she was fine but I'm concerned.


----------



## Kiki (May 15, 2017)

@Ravyn


----------



## Pyxis (May 15, 2017)

A quick question, is this a crested ducklings or non crested?


----------



## Ravyn (May 15, 2017)

Pyxis said:


> A quick question, is this a crested ducklings or non crested?




Good question... cresteds *can have* neurological issues... if a noncrested though, try some Nutridrench Poultry vitamins straight, several drops a couple times a day with a plain water chaser... might help...


----------

